# New Gun



## taxidermist32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Just got back with a new coyote gun today. I purchased a Savage HMR .17 Caliber rimfire rifle. I still need a light to attach to the scope. Has anyone used this gun? How does it work for coyotes?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

uhh... sounds kinda small, better have good bullets I think. :beer:


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Waayyyy too small


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

The 17 hmr is a real fun one to shoot fast little sucker for a rimfire, but yes I would agree a bit small for yotes. shot a 17 cal as well and that is even faster but that bullet is not rimfire like the hmr.


----------



## taxidermist32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ooh, I dont know about that. I shot a coyote 2 days ago, 150 yard shot in the chest broght him straight down. Will work just fine for me. I would have preffered something bigger like a .223 or a 22-250, but in southern Michigan no centerfires can be hunted with. Only shotguns with turkey loads, or rimfire .22 or smaller. :withstupid: :sniper: 
Thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## trashman (Dec 28, 2003)

I am considering buying the EAA IZH94.....it's a 3" chambered 12 ga on top with a .223 underneath.best of both worlds!!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey man i have killed them with the 22 mag and it dose the trick. you just gotta make sure of ur shot. with smaller bullets. it will take a yote down no prob. with a nice shot don't worry bout that


----------



## Hunting_tail (Aug 24, 2004)

aim for the head. take a look at the .17 section


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

My personal opinion, which you can take or leave. .17 bullets are noted for being very fast and very lite structured. There is supposed to be a new loading coming out with a heavier constructed (not heavier weight) bullet which might be better, but head shots are iffy. then again, if you hit, their down, if you miss, you will probably miss completely. I have a .17 which I plan to use for fox, but I have no plan to shoot at anything bigger with it. I might use it for racoons, or squirrels. Again, my opinion, get something a little bigger.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Can a coyote be taken with a .17 hmr?, absolutely. Can a deer be taken with a .22 short? Absolutely. The question is how confident are you in your shooting skills. If you can put a .17 on its brain im sure it will take a swan dive but headshots can be risky, it is most definately not the optimal gun for coyote.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

in michigan south of m57 u only cant use a center fire rifle for deer hunting but here is the kicker you can still use them for coyotes and annything else you see fit , they only made it shotgun zone because f so many people out during rifle season and the congestion of people in the sothern part of the state so go after those coyotes and fox with a 223 or a 22-250 if ya want


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Hey taxidermist32,

Congrats wih you yotee!
It s a bit small but when your shooting is ok and do s the job then I ll say job well done. :beer:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree that a 17HMR is too small for coyotes. Yes, it will kill them, but you will have more run off and die a slow painfull death, than if you use a center-fire caliber like a 17 Rem Mag or .223 or above. I shot my first coyote in the head with a .223, and hit it in the jaw, breaking both sides. It ran off, and I tracked it for almost 1.5 miles before I finally found it and killed it. Don't aim for the head. Much smaller target, and if you miss the brain, you could injure it with a non-lethal or delayed-lethal wound. Just my $0.02.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Better read the Michigan hunting and trapping book again.
You can hunt any where except within some city limits with a centerfire rifle except deer during any of the deer seasons. 
We hunt youtes in the thumb and we use many different calibers from 308's to 220 swifts.
If you missed that in the book then you may have missed more inportant stuff that could get you in deep trouble.

 Al


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

if i rember corectly it illegal in ca to hunt coyotes with a 17 rimfire ...

and for good reason its a lil to small


----------

